# Argo ATVs



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Man, I came across an ad where they were closing out some old models, they appeared new and inexpensive. Does anyone have experience with the ARGO quads?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

TrailMarker said:


> Man, I came across an ad where they were closing out some old models, they appeared new and inexpensive. Does anyone have experience with the ARGO quads?


I have an 8 wheel model with tracks.
Works when everything but a dozer wont.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I just sold my 6 wheel Argo with tracks and think it was a mistake. Super dependable in deep snow and with studs was awesome on ice. I used it for trapping and ice fishing. Hoping my quad won't let me down now.


Gamekeeper said:


> I have an 8 wheel model with tracks.
> Works when everything but a dozer wont.


Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

DFJISH said:


> I just sold my 6 wheel Argo with tracks and think it was a mistake. Super dependable in deep snow and with studs was awesome on ice. I used it for trapping and ice fishing. Hoping my quad won't let me down now.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Ours is old.
We have endless mud at our up camp, it's perfect.
My only complaint is how loud they are.
I've used them extensively in Scotland, and they are much softer on the environment than a quad or utv. That surprised me rolling over the heather in one.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

TrailMarker said:


> Man, I came across an ad where they were closing out some old models, they appeared new and inexpensive. Does anyone have experience with the ARGO quads?


I know this thread is a few months old and maybe interest is no longer valid, but I recently picked up one of Argo's 2-Up quads (XRT500). Haven't used it a ton yet, but my initial experiences have been positive.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

RichP said:


> I know this thread is a few months old and maybe interest is no longer valid, but I recently picked up one of Argo's 2-Up quads (XRT500). Haven't used it a ton yet, but my initial experiences have been positive.[/QUOTE


----------

